# Bifantis



## deadonarrival82 (May 25, 2007)

Has anyone used Bifantis which I have read is an excellent inflammatory in stopping the cramps associated with IBS? If anyone has used this (which comes as a medication called Align) can you please let me know if it worked for you, any side effects it had and also where you were able to purchase it from.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Hi!Moved this over to the probiotics section of the forum.A fair number of people here have used it. Align advertizes here so you can sometimes get a promotion code to get a discount.www.aligngi.com is the main website. I don't think they have started selling it in stores, yet.K.


----------

